# which one of you turkey did this???



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Just got done skimpy thru the heatinghelp.com forum.. one of the poster said the installer of the steam replacement boiler job plugged the bottom of the lwco control.. if I know its one of the zoner here did that, I'll make sure his life will be...


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

You plugged the purge valve? Noooo... Not you


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> You plugged the purge valve? Noooo... Not you


No its a McDonnel 67 float LWCO! He plug the bottom of the blowdown and told customer its okay as long there's water in sightglass... grrrrrrrrr.. 
I did came across one like that.. disconnected the electric til replacement.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Whoever did that should get the Kim Jung Un treatment...


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

newyorkcity said:


> Whoever did that should get the Kim Jung Un treatment...


Eaten by dogs?


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> Eaten by dogs?


For plugging a #67 LWCO?
The only thing worse is plugging a relief valve.
He should get the Caligula treatment - with the wine funneling...


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

newyorkcity said:


> For plugging a #67 LWCO? The only thing worse is plugging a relief valve. He should get the Caligula treatment - with the wine funneling...


WTP is that


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Just got done skimpy thru the heatinghelp.com forum.. one of the poster said the installer of the steam replacement boiler job plugged the bottom of the lwco control.. if I know its one of the zoner here did that, I'll make sure his life will be...












Installer doesn't care if the heat exchanger cracks. Or worse...


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

Speaking of this, I went on a service call for the boiler down on high limit and I look towards the back of the boiler and there was a cap fastened onto the end of the blow down off the relief valve.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MootsNYC said:


> Speaking of this, I went on a service call for the boiler down on high limit and I look towards the back of the boiler and there was a cap fastened onto the end of the blow down off the relief valve.


Who did it?? That's one of the reason why we not allowed threaded end on relielf pipe


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Who did it?? That's one of the reason why we not allowed threaded end on relielf pipe


The non licensed/Insured "heating tech" that the costumer used before she had called my company. I replaced it all with 3/4 copper instead of just sawing off the threads. At the end of the day he was happy and the heats back up. :thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

MootsNYC said:


> Speaking of this, I went on a service call for the boiler down on high limit and I look towards the back of the boiler and there was a cap fastened onto the end of the blow down off the relief valve.













I went into the Home Depot on Rockaway Blvd. {near Aquaduct racetrack} once to get some material to repair my father-in-law's leaking valve in his basement,{his house is in South Ozone Park} and I thought I saw furnace parts in there but I can't remember for sure. I think they had B-vent also. I also think I remember seeing cast iron fittings.


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> I went into the Home Depot on Rockaway Blvd. {near Aquaduct racetrack} once to get some material to repair my father-in-law's leaking valve in his basement,{his house is in South Ozone Park} and I thought I saw furnace parts in there but I can't remember for sure. I think they had B-vent also. I also think I remember seeing cast iron fittings.


Yea thats were most of these "techs" get there material. HD has common parts ie. Taco 007 circ, honeywell aquastat relays, steam air vents, 1/2-3/4 radiator valves. Most of it is the under quality off the line parts that they refuse to send to a supply house.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MootsNYC said:


> Yea thats were most of these "techs" get there material. HD has common parts ie. Taco 007 circ, honeywell aquastat relays, steam air vents, 1/2-3/4 radiator valves. Most of it is the under quality off the line parts that they refuse to send to a supply house.


Don't see them here at HD.. but at Menard's they have a lot for raidant floor heat..


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Don't see them here at HD.. but at Menard's they have a lot for raidant floor heat..


There are a lot of "plumbers" (joke) here in the city. I have talked to hundreds of customers and can pick it who had a hd mechanic at there residence. What a shame.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MootsNYC said:


> There are a lot of "plumbers" (joke) here in the city. I have talked to hundreds of customers and can pick it who had a hd mechanic at there residence. What a shame.


Hey Moot, ya go to massqusa(sp) in Long Island?? Steam boiler problem there..


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Hey Moot, ya go to massqusa(sp) in Long Island?? Steam boiler problem there..


We are not licensed in long island but I do, do service calls out there.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MootsNYC said:


> We are not licensed in long island but I do, do service calls out there.


At heatinghelp.com in steam section, looking for steam expert.. go check if ya want


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> At heatinghelp.com in steam section, looking for steam expert.. go check if ya want


Thanks man I'll check that out. I appreciate it.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MootsNYC said:


> Thanks man I'll check that out. I appreciate it.


 Listed " Experisicd Steam plumber needed in Long Island"


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Listed " Experisicd Steam plumber needed in Long Island"


I sent them a message. Waiting for them to respond


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MootsNYC said:


> I sent them a message. Waiting for them to respond


Hope its not another capped one!


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Hope its not another capped one!


Haha if its gas, its probably just another thermocouple. Have had quite a bit of those going bad


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MootsNYC said:


> Haha if its gas, its probably just another thermocouple. Have had quite a bit of those going bad


 I think its more of near piping problem... as for thermocouple.. I only use Penn Baso brand.. all others are short lived..esp Honeywell


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> I think its more of near piping problem... as for thermocouple.. I only use Penn Baso brand.. all others are short lived..esp Honeywell


 White Rogers and Honeywell are the common brands at supply houses here


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MootsNYC said:


> White Rogers and Honeywell are the common brands at supply houses here


My bad, its Johnson Control


----------

